# mplayer udpstream cache.. dumpstream Erfahrungsbericht

## ChrisJumper

Hallo!

Die Situation ist folgende: Ich streame von einem anderen Rechner mit TV-Karte, sehr gerne mein Fernsehen als auch die Radiosender welche man ja via DVB-S so empfängt. Die Karte ist eigentlich nur in dem anderen Rechner weil ich nicht überall einen Steckplatz hab.

Die Verbindung ist lediglich eine UDP-Verbindung, ich vermute wegen dem Overhead von TCP, das Programm, dvbstreamer erlaubt oder kann keinen TCP-Stream erzeugen.

Wird Videomaterial gestreamt ruckelt das Video oder Ton/Bild sind Zeitversetzt. Da ich den mplayer zum betrachten nutze kann ich mit dem -cache einen beliebigen Zwischenspeicher einrichten. Filme laufen damit Stabil bis nach X-Minuten/Stunden das Bild anfangt zu ruckeln. Ich vermuten das der Cache langsamer befüllt wird als mplayer es abspielt oder immer ein paar Pakete (wegen Fehlern oder asyncronität) verworfen werden.

Bei Audiostreams prägen Fehler den Hörgenuss, es ist wie ein kurzes scratchen, das man von DJ's mit Platten kennt. Meine erste Vermutung war das hier manche UDP-Pakete in der falschen Reihenfolge eintreffen. Aber das dies der Fehler ist halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, denn verwende ich -dumpstream und spiele mit einem anderen mplayer-prozess die stream.dump Datei ab geht es ohne Probleme.

Aber wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied also zwischen einem Cache auf der Festplatte und einer im Arbeitsspeicher? Kann es an dem Mehrkernsystem liegen und unterschiedliche Prozesse für das speichern (Cache füllen) und abspielen (Cache lesen)?

Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps für mich bezüglich der Parameter? Pulseaudio verwende ich nicht.

----------

